# One of those months *sigh*



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well not having huge amount of luck at the moment...

Trying to get my reds off the ground as i only have 1 doe and shes getting on a bit now. I do have 4 bucks too.
I put one red buck with the red doe.
1 red buck with a black doe.
1 red buck with a black tan doe
and 1 red buck with a veriegated doe.

Well the veri has yet failed to conceive, but i was happy when the other 3 does began to balloon.
Upon the approach of soon to be 3 litters i removed all the males from the girls.

Well the red was first to pop, i found 2 dead babies and nothing more :|

The black doe was second to drop, she killed the litter within minutes of birthing... 

and just last night the black tan dropped, and i found 2 dead babies and one live, all of which have had all of their feet and tails chewed off...safe to say that live pink wasn't worth keeping alive 

Absolutely gutted...any other mice and i may have let it slide, but i need to get my reds going in one way or another! not only that, the black has had a litter before and the tan has had 2 litters before, and were both amazing mums that raised wonderful litters of around half a dozen a time...

Longest run of bad luck i've had yet with my mice...

Trying again now with same and new doe's... something has got to give eventually!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

oh and these does were not together during the births, so its not even like one doe was the cause of all the problems, they all were!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh, this is all utterly awful! I'm so sorry things aren't working out for you. *hug* But at least the does are OK, and you have the will to continue; that's what matters. Don't we all get our turn of bad luck? The averages are now in your favor, so buck up and carry on!

Any chance of getting some new breeding stock?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Anything environmentally different? Really sorry to hear, and agreed, you still have the does so just plug away again! Good luck with round two. : )


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

just remate them and things will considerably improve. Why use blacks on your reds though?- you will get sooty reds,- mucky top colour, and poor sables. Use Choc Tan does and your reds will have lovely clear colour, and good unders. Don't tell anyone I told you . Merry christmas.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh I hate that when it happens. *hugs*
I hope your luck improves. Maybe something spooked them?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys  i dont' give up easily!

Moustress - I would love to get some new stock, however not many people are breeding them at the moment and those who are i can't meet unless a show comes up that i could attend, hopefully sometime next year i will be able to get my hands on some more!

Frizzle - Nothing has changed, just pure bad luck, i have a Chocolate and an argente doe that have dropped just yesterday and they are both fine, i also have youngsters in other nests a couple weeks old who are all doing great. I think my does are ginger-phobic :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Litter 4 is a fail too 
Currently nursing my vari through what seems to be a difficult birth, 3 breech stillborns so far, now shes trying to sleep. Still babies inside of her, i'm not expecting any to be alive now, just want the doe to get through it alive... She looks rough.

Urgh.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh no  Good luck with your vari girl!! What horrible luck  
I love reds... really hope you get somewhere with them next time!
(btw, thank you for the multis - they are beautiful!)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry. I had a really rough patch too, I'm not for sure over it yet. It is really heartbreaking. Take a look at your room temps and at your diet and re-evalute. I bet you can get it right. Have all does lived through the experience?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

My Mice have a consistent diet, consistent everything else,there are 300- 500 of them at any one time,they regularily win on the show bench, and are backed by 35 years worth of experience.My opinion on this would be that,- it Happens. Just recently I lost a Doe for exactly the same reason as this, I know that it probably won't crop up again for ages. End of January I will be mating up a lot of young mice, and I know that I will probably get another one. Its chin up and breed through it. (I could go on about a known symbiotic fungi that inhabits a certain type of grass, that will cause abortion in animals as big as cattle- but we can do nothing about it).


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The other doe's are perfectly fine and currently being re-mated.
The vari doe is still alive today, but she still looks rough, i removed 3 more pinks yesterday evening, and i think that was the lot, but its taken a lot out of her, shes looking almost as if shes elderly today, though she isn't. I will be keeping her in the house until i know her overall state. She may not recover, but i have been surprised in the past by mice who have bounced back. Time will tell and in the mean time i have other litters to be focusing on!

On a side note, though shes not a small individual herself, the pinks she passed as well as being breech were like day olds, and for those who know a day old is surprisingly big compared to a newborn, so maybe they were just a little big for her to pass safely, which is always a worry with any animal. I still can't explain the former 3 failed births though...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In regards to your side note, I was concerned about this with my does as well. I had picked up a rather large (compared to my mice) buck last Fall, and when his first two litters were a bust (different does), I was concerned that his size was a problem for the does. His third litter to one of the same does has proved highly successful, however, so I'm hoping that's disproved my worry-theory.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> His third litter to one of the same does has proved highly successful, however, so I'm hoping that's disproved my worry-theory.


(YAY!)


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Vari will not recover completely, shes gone into the nursery box for females to retire.

2 litters to a red due any moment now. But neither are the red doe, fingers crossed though.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

10 babies from 2 doe's, one litter look like they're going to be agouti and/or black, 3 babies are light with black eyes, just waiting for their fur to come through! fingers crossed. the black mum has chewed the end off her babies tails, but thats an improvement over her last litter that she chewed all tails and legs off the ones she didn't eat!

The red doe developed a lump last week, and i was worried it might be serious, however during last night it popped and drained so turns out it was a cyst or abscess. Its a tad pussy, but i'm rinsing it with salt water to help the healing, its not a huge hole so i think she'll be ok


----------

